# Crosman 1400



## bigbadwulff (Apr 1, 2010)

Sending my old 1400 off to be rejuvenated. Will give a report on it when it comes back.

What she looks like now:

http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=SU1HMDA1MDMtMjAxMDA0MDEtMDkyNC5qcGc.jpg


----------

